# spike and georgia



## morgan (Dec 20, 2011)

georgia is starting to get her points i think she might turn out to be siamse










heres a updated photo of spike letting me hold him










theres my babies i hope everyone enjoys


----------



## peztree3 (Dec 20, 2011)

What is Spikes color?


----------



## morgan (Dec 20, 2011)

honestly i have no clue hes kinda orange real light though


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

I would guess argente or recessive yellow


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

And georgia may be himi...?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Georgia's a remarkably beige mouse for a himi. While they're definitely darker than a pew to start with, they appear white until set next to a pew.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

OK, thanks for the clarity. I'm still a mouse noob ;D


----------

